# Westmarine - the good and the bad



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

Westmarine has received a lot of posts lately. Here is one more.

Yesterday I was down at the boat putting on the last two coats of bottom paint. After the first coat was done I needed to wait a few hours before I could apply coat two. To use the time wisely I decided to start up the engine.

I checked all the connections, everything looked good. I drained a little fuel out of the racor water separater, everything looked good. So I energized the glow plugs, then started the engine. She started right up and ran great. I was checking connections, water, etc.

Then I noticed some diesel leaking from the fuel filter. I shut the engine down and examined the filter. An o ring seemed to have grown - it didn't fit between the filter and the water bowl at the bottom. 

There is a Westmarine about 10 minutes from the yard, and they had a replacement filter in stock.

The price was too high - $32 as compared to $23 at defender, but I had it in my hands, installed it, bled the fuel system and restarted the engine 30 minutes later. No leaks, and the engine is good to go.

Westmarine - not great prices, but very convenient.

Barry


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Barry, et. al

There's good news: West Marine has re-instated it's price matching policy. They will match any price you can find and document.

Suggest for next purchase, cruise the Internet, print out relevant pages, and take to your nearest West Marine.

The new CEO is reportedly a sailor, and maybe just will set West Marine back on a proper course.

Let's hope so!

Bill


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Try to come up with a Port Supply Card - easy to get if you have even the remotest legitimate business - or know someone well who does relating to the marine industry. Fill out the form and $ave, $ave, $ave. Not as much as an employee discount which is easy to get, too, if you're willing to work for eight dollars an hour - may be worth it for a few weeks if you're doing a lot of work on your boat.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*No so easy...*



LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> Try to come up with a Port Supply Card - easy to get if you have even the remotest legitimate business - or know someone well who does relating to the marine industry. Fill out the form and $ave, $ave, $ave. Not as much as an employee discount which is easy to get, too, if you're willing to work for eight dollars an hour - may be worth it for a few weeks if you're doing a lot of work on your boat.


Port Supply cards are not that easy to get! You really can't be a Realtor or convenience store owner and get a Port supply card, at lest up here with my rep.. My rep up here, Matt, required a Maine business license number, sales tax re-sale certificate and references of other marine wholesale accounts I had such as Bainbrige. The prices are decent but I still do better at Hamilton (commercial account also).

For example the West Marine ACP multi-season ablative is $179.00 retail and $139.00 Port Supply..


----------



## Bhacurly (Jul 16, 2006)

I was in WM the other day, really the only place in town to get sail gear. I was told also that they have a new CEO and his philosophy is that lower prices will generate more sales than the higher ones,,, and I could expect to see prices becoming more competitive in the near future.

Was told to keep reciepts for the 90 day whatever and I may be able to get some $$ back or at least applied to future purchases... we'll see I guess

FWIW

Billy


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

I've seen and read lots of stuff about WM and their prices and how services at some outlet was down right bad. But for people outside of US, like in Asia, WM is almost a god send. Things we can't get or too pricy, we got at WM via post and price is still reason after factoring shipping (cheapest amongst all marine store I've ordered from) & local taxes. Ordering from WM is predictable and the ordering page is very very well done. We could even check the shipping cost and adjust the orders to suit. That to me and my friends here is a very big plus. Yes, WM prices are at times seems high, but the shipping cost from other marine site is no small beer either. SO at the end of the day, buying from WM or other marine site seems sort of balance out BUT, there is ALWAYS the certainty when buying from WM AND orders arrived on time (and sometime ahead of estimated delivery date) and on traget. That's my feel about West Marine. Sorry if this rubs others' experience but this is how people out side US experience it. Cheers!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It is always a YMMV event.. I bought my outboard for a fraction of the new price as they agreed to my terms buying the show model.. Hate to say it this way - but it is about personal relations sometimes. When you are in all the time and the staff get to know you and your spending habits you get more leverage and that goes for any store you go to. I do hope tho that they become more competitive off the cuff because alot of customers really do not want to deal with rebates, and price matching - they just want to go to one place and think they walk away ok price wise...


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, West Marine can be great for just-in-time shopping. I needed to pick up 50' of line, which I knew they had. I'm sure I might have found a better deal somewhere else, but it'd take a bit of time to ship. And I needed that line today. Turned out that they had a sale on the lines, so that was helpful


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I bought a TV at Tweeter and before I cashed out, the guy went online and checked the price of competitors and automatically matched the lowest one so I didn't have to play the bring in the other guy's ad game. I was duly impressed and they are now my first choice for electronics. If WM did the same thing, I'd start going back there.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> Try to come up with a Port Supply Card - easy to get if you have even the remotest legitimate business - or know someone well who does relating to the marine industry. Fill out the form and $ave, $ave, $ave.


A Port Supply wholesale account requires a business license, a retail seller's permit and proof of advertising or a web site promoting your marine-related business. You basically have to be a legitimate marine business to have a Port Supply account- as it should be. Shame on anybody who advocates cheating the system to the detriment of not only Port Supply but the small marine businessman who retails what he bought wholesale from Port Supply.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

We bought our boat in San Diego and went to prepare it for the voyage home to New Zealand against quite a demanding time window (two weeks).

We went to WM Shelter Island and they discovered that we had just bought the boat. The manager without being prompted gave us a "new boat owner" card that gave us 10% off everything we bought. We never bothered to check the price at other vendors because we simply never had the time to shop around.

In hindsight we checked some of the prices here at home (NZ) and were pleasantly surprised with what we paid for most stuff and about 80% of what we needed we got from one store. Very convenient and most of the stuff was better than average quality.

And the staff were always friendly, helpful and well informed.

We are still a little confused by all the bad press WM get on this forum.

Andre


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Omatako said:


> We are still a little confused by all the bad press WM get on this forum.


Agreed. Once I was in the Oakland store buying parts for a small rigging job I was doing on my own boat. One of the things I needed was a crimper. The WM salesperson handed me a brand new, $100 tool from off of the shelf and said, "Bring it back when you're done." That kind of customer service made me a fan for life.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Omatako said:


> We bought our boat in San Diego and went to prepare it for the voyage home to New Zealand against quite a demanding time window (two weeks).
> 
> We went to WM Shelter Island and they discovered that we had just bought the boat. The manager without being prompted gave us a "new boat owner" card that gave us 10% off everything we bought. We never bothered to check the price at other vendors because we simply never had the time to shop around.
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth Omatako, I don't know why people complain about WM...maybe they don't like winning companies? No one is holding a gun to their head to shop there. If they don't like the prices or service they are free to shop somewhere else, and sometimes I do, but it's not because of their service. When I purchased my electronic navigation system, 'no one' was any cheaper, and I got another 10% off later through their Reward Certificate program...which I turned in for something else that didn't cost me anything.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

If you're fitting out a new (or used, but new-to-you) boat, be sure to ask for a discount.

When I bought my Island Packet 380, I was able to get Port Supply prices for all of the items I needed to fit her out. The manager gave me a little card to show the cashier at checkout. Sailnet (Sam at the time) also gave me a very generous discount, which averaged about 20%. I saved a ton of money.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well..since this particular thread seems pretty positive on WM...I'll jump in and be negative. But first, I'll say that I have traditionally spent a LOT of $$ at West...so much so that they sent me a HARDBOUND catalog in thanks one year! Over the last 5 years or so I have become increasingly critical of them and sought to take my business elsewhere whenever the opportunity presented itself. The reasons I have been critical:
1. Price increases and prices that made them the highest priced source for anything you wanted to buy for your boat. I documented this in January of 2007 here with comparison prices on 25 commonly purchased items. They were highest in 24 out of 25 cases and only were the SAME on one item because they were on sale. 
2. A corporate policy of NOT matching internet pricing...even though some stores and district managers would do so....the printed policy said no. 
3. The buying and conversion of their retail competitors created a virtual retail monopoly and allowed them to raise prices. (BoatUS/EBMarine)
4. The elimination of sailboat items at retail in favor of clothing and powerboat oriented inventory. 
5. The replacement of quality name brands with "WEST" branded goods to avoid price comparisons and enhance margins. (Avon/Zodiac/Batteries/ etc.)

Now those of you outside the US might like their prices as with the $$ exchange, I'm sure theyare attractive...but those of us here can shop and compare and they rarely come up close except on sale. 

They are paying a huge price for their actions over the recent past as is evidenced by their financial losses, store closings, stock price fall, and firing of their CEO. The new guy has a background as a long term employee who KNOWS the business rather than simply knowing how to control inventory and raise prices. It sounds like he wants to change how things are done and get back to the old days. I wish him well....

BUT...I believe WEST must do more than simply agree to match prices if you bring it to their attention. They need to get their initial prices RIGHT. Otherwise, 80% of customers will pay high prices to subsidize the 20% who are smart enough to shop around. Meanwhile other competitors give everyone a good price every single day. 
Note...that I think West CAN legitimately charge a BIT more than the mail order places given their additional convenience. I just choose to buy NOTHING I don't absolutely have to from them until they start charging everyone fair prices for the goods they sell.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Cam,

Don't disagree with any of your points. I did most of my outfitting through Sailnet six years ago. Locally, I used to shop first at the BoatUS store in Deltaville, going to WM only if BoatUS didn't have it, because of WM's higher prices. 

After WM bought the BoatUS retail stores, I noticed the prices at BoatUS-Deltaville went up 10-15%. But, in the long term, the market speaks, doesn't it?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

hphoen said:


> But, in the long term, the market speaks, doesn't it?


Absolutely Hud...and your choice in Deltaville was the same as mine!! 
I'm waiting for Wal-mart to take a hard look at the boating market...


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

First let me say that I'm not defending WM, but I can understand that they are in the business to make money, as all businesses should be.

A brick and mortar business has expenses that on-line businesses do no have (at least not to the degree that brick and mortar businesses have), the first and foremost expense being the building that they sell their wares in...how many outlets does WM have?...so matching Internet pricing is not always possible. There are three ways that a business can reduce the price of the product that they sell: 1. Cheaper unit costs form their supplier (The first choice). 2. Wages and benefits to employees (which also effects workers compensation and insurance rates...the second choice). 3. Lowering the company's profit margin (the last choice a company wants to make cuts). A company cannot grow if it doesn't make money, and if they are not making money, then what is the purpose of having a company.

If certain items sell better than other things (and the profit margin is better), then that is the direction WM might have to move to...but that opens the door for some other company to capture that sector.

WM seems like a monopoly of a certain sector of business, but they're not one yet, otherwise there would be no other place to purchase the products they sell...but I agree WM is very large. So is Home Depot, Lowe's, Walmart, Microsoft, etc, and we hear complaints about their size and control of their markets too. For some reason we like to support the underdog, but not when the underdog gets to big. Personally I don't care for Home Depot's rise to the top, because they knocked out almost all of the local hardware and lumberyards. Walmart will be doing the same thing to local grocery stores and markets in time, and I'm not keen on that either...but that is the sign of the times we live in. We buy branded items in stores all the time, and large companies do that for the same reasons WM does...to make money and stay in business...I can't fault them for that

If WM's business plan is flawed it will be reflected in their earnings (the bottom line for a business), and to survive they will have to change or die. If the change is for the good everyone profits (customers too), if not then WM dies and other companies will benefit...along with their customers.

WM offers things important to many people, service, inventory, and convenience...but that does not come without a price.

Like I've said before, I do not always buy at WM, but they sure are convenient.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I walked into the WM in Columbus, Ohio....NO, not the sailing capital of the state....just browsing.....and was treated like "one of the boys"......you'd have thought I parked a new Oyster out front! No complaints since either.....
as cheap, er... frugal as I am, sometimes I'll spend a little extra when treated properly.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Speaking of Walmart and boating, last year I purchased a Dc plug from Walmart for $3.98. Boater World had it listed at $15.00, same item.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JiffyLube-

Yes, they have some overhead costs an internet only business wouldn't have but they also have some economies of scale when it comes to purchasing...so should be able to negotiate lower purchase prices and pass those savings along to their customers... yet a lot of what I've seen in their stores is at MSRP or above. How can they justify that?

One other point... a lot of their in-register prices are far higher than their on-shelf prices and you really need to watch the prices when they ring up your purchases. For instance, I was there with a friend to buy some things for a project on her boat, and she got a BlueSea 6011 Dual Circuit Plus switch, which was marked at $39.99 on the shelf, but rang up at $49.99 and was only $46.99 in their catalog. If I hadn't been paying attention... she would have paid a good deal over list. BTW, the list price on the switch is _*$43.29*_, and their catalog price is *$46.99*, so you're paying a 8.5% premium over list to shop at West Marine's website and their store price, if you weren't paying attention is *15.5%*. BTW, Defender.com has the exact same part for $33.99, and *Sailnet has it for $33.76. *


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I needed a can of air for an air horn. We have Mike's Marine Supply next door to West.
The can was about $4 at Mikes and about $12 at West. I ALWAYS shop Mike's first.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I got an email from WM this last week reinforcing their price matching policy. It used to be that they would not match drop shippers but maybe that will change!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the original poster use West for the convenience.
This is my most recent gripe.

Here in the Midwest, we are in the height of boat work season.
I was finishing up my work on Saturday and thought I would make a quick trip to the local store to get one more thing. I was a little shocked to see that they had locked the doors at 6:00PM. I was even more shocked to see that their Sunday Hours were 11:00Am to 4:00pm. Only five hours on a Sunday in the height of boat work season and a 6:00 close on Saturday evening? I would have thought they would be keeping longer hours since this is their busy season.
Don't forget, its basically a six month season here. All winter long the stores are open, but not much happens than.


----------



## rawsonnut (Sep 18, 2006)

*Closing stores*

The West Marine in Oklahoma City is closing in a few weeks. Now I know this isn't Key West but there are several hundred sailboats within a 25 mile radius. The situation went like this, the local store was required to stop stocking most sailing hardware and power boat stuff for that matter, and started stocking fishing equipment and kayaks. I contacted a regional manager and explained that this store was located less than 10 miles from a Bass Pro Shop and less than a mile from Academy Sports. Why would someone go to WM to buy fishing gear when the plastic worm section at Bass Pro is bigger than their whole store. When told I could always order from the catalog I told him it was a matter of convenience and if I wanted to order something why not use Defender and save 25-60%. At that point I was told I could go pound sand because they were a national company and knew more about retail sales than I did. Well guess what? Their sales went down and now they can close the store which I think was the plan from the start. When they told me at the local store they were closing I simply put about $500.00 worth of purchases back on the shelves and went home and mailed my catalog back to the home office with a note I wouldn't need it any more. I hope when WM upper management finishes running themselves out of business they don't go to work for Defender!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You guys should live in europe and want a satinless bolt...to see how spoiled you are....

LONG LIVE WEST MARINE!!!! (for me at least)....

Besides..even when I come here most places like sailnet etc. don't accept VISA from outside US addresses over the net...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't mind paying more for convenience...Lets say the same as shipping charges would be or even a buck or two more...But that would the limit for me for my loyalty. They can beat up the supplier for the other buck or two they need.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> JiffyLube-
> 
> Yes, they have some overhead costs an internet only business wouldn't have but they also have some economies of scale when it comes to purchasing...so should be able to negotiate lower purchase prices and pass those savings along to their customers... yet a lot of what I've seen in their stores is at MSRP or above. How can they justify that?
> 
> One other point... a lot of their in-register prices are far higher than their on-shelf prices and you really need to watch the prices when they ring up your purchases. For instance, I was there with a friend to buy some things for a project on her boat, and she got a BlueSea 6011 Dual Circuit Plus switch, which was marked at $39.99 on the shelf, but rang up at $49.99 and was only $46.99 in their catalog. If I hadn't been paying attention... she would have paid a good deal over list. BTW, the list price on the switch is _*$43.29*_, and their catalog price is *$46.99*, so you're paying a 8.5% premium over list to shop at West Marine's website and their store price, if you weren't paying attention is *15.5%*. BTW, Defender.com has the exact same part for $33.99, and *Sailnet has it for $33.76. *


I don't know how they can justify your first point, maybe that is why WM has a new CEO that has worked their way up from the bottom...and I've read understands boaters. Time will tell if the new CEO can make the difference that WM needs, so I wish that person good luck.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I can understand if WM is all you have, and they do have an occasional item on sale that is cheaper than anywhere else, but thats it! I have one right by my house and I stop in every time I need something.......on my way to the local chandlery that lies beyond. And every time, I find what I need for cheaper. The local chandlery is much cheaper, has better products, better selection, the staff knows everything about boats, and if they don't have it, they can get it, or find out how to use it, or find out what the heck that strange thing on your boat is, or show you how to make a new one. I would much rather support my local chandlery than the Wall Marine.

SD same thing happened to me. My $2.99 engine zinc is now $3.99 this year, but was rung up for $6.99. I don't think so. They don't know their products at my local store and most of my questions are passed around until all help is exhausted and I go to the chandlery and its answered immediately.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

There is a local chandler that I go to also, only blocks away from WM...and they're quite helpful too. I believe in supporting our local businesses when ever I remember...just like I try to support my favorite coffee shop over Starbucks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't mind paying a small premium for the convenience of getting something right when I need it... but the *WM register had a price of $49.99, which is above MSRP for the piece and 48% higher a price than what sailnet.com had it for. The convenience of getting it locally and right then and there isn't worth half again the price. *


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Appologies in advance since I haven't read this entire thread. 

I had pruchased a Groco ball valve from WM last spring while replacing my engine thru hull. WM tracked my purchase via my BoatUS member # and contacted ME to let me know the part had been recalled due to a defective alloy used in its production. I was supposed to remove the part from the boat and ship it to Groco for replacement. I instead took it in to my local WM where they looked up my purchase on their computer to confirm, and promptly handed me the new replacement part. 

While WM is certainly not perfect, and often higher priced, I certainly couldn't have gotten that kind of service with an on-line company.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I like west marine simply because I can go in an get the item in my hands and see how it feels quality wise or fit wise for clothes. Sometimes I shop there and end up buying else where.

I don't think WM is much worse than any other bricks/mortar place compared to the internet. For example, Best Buy versus ordering from anywhere online. Part of it seems that they just use some silly formula to come up with a price for something and since they have SO many items in the catalog a human being doesn't review the prices. I hope they can have a price match policy *AND * stay in business.

As it stands now people are voting with their wallets:
West Marine sales drop by 10 per cent for Q1

They could be going the way of Radio Shack sooner rather than later...closing their doors and slimming down.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*They could be going the way of Radio Shack sooner rather than later...closing their doors and slimming down.*

I have 3 Radio Shacks only 15 min drive away. Only 2 WM !


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

For convienence I'll pay more, after all that is what it is all about. I pay more at 7-11 than I do at Super Fresh for example. 

For price matching, why should I bother to print out proof someone else has a better price and take it to WM so I can ask for/talk them into a better price? 
I'd rather just buy it from the lower priced place and not deal with the hassle. Besides all too often the clerk at the WM store doesn't realize the re-branded "West Marine" item is exactly the same as the Brand X item so they won't give you the price cut anyway.
I'm not into boating so I can argue with a 8 dollar a hour kid over a 5% price break.

Giu, buy your stainless steel at the hardware store, not WM, you'd be amazed at the price break, same for bronze, tools, etc.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Omatako said:


> We are still a little confused by all the bad press WM get on this forum.


As are The Admiral and I. The WM near our sail club (allegedly the busiest store in the chain and in the process of expanding) has always been good to us.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> The WM near our sail club


That West is the nicest West I have been in.
The one on South River Road in Harrison Townsship? Right?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

xort said:


> I needed a can of air for an air horn. We have Mike's Marine Supply next door to West.
> The can was about $4 at Mikes and about $12 at West. I ALWAYS shop Mike's first.


Story I hear tell is WM tried to buy Mike's. (Or perhaps just that store? Don't know/recall the details.) It was after that WM opened that store just down the block from the Mike's on Jefferson. Some local sailors that know of this refuse to shop at WM because of that.

I'll head down to Mike's when I'm not in a hurry. But if I'm in the middle of a boat job or on my way to the boat, I'm not going to all that way out of my way to go down to Mike's.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailortjk1 said:


> That West is the nicest West I have been in.
> The one on South River Road in Harrison Townsship? Right?


That's that one. It's about to get nicer. The heavy machinery was working out behind the store mid-last-week.

Jim


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

merlin2375 said:


> As it stands now people are voting with their wallets:
> West Marine sales drop by 10 per cent for Q1
> 
> They could be going the way of Radio Shack sooner rather than later...closing their doors and slimming down.


As I'm sure you know WM is not the only business that has been suffering as of late, if you follow the market place you'll notice that almost all sectors are down from their highs. These are the very times that companies have to change for, or they will not be around in the coming years. The market place had been going through a feast period for the last five or more years, and very lately it's been in a famine period. The WM management knows what it needs to do to survive, and I think you'll see deals aplenty coming out of them...deals for WM that is. Hopefully WM will learn from this downturn, and become more competitive player in the future.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I wanted to chime in as my experiences have been slightly different than those of the rest of the group. I dock in Deep River CT, only 20min from Defender (aka. The Toy Store) so as I’m sure you can imagine I drive over whenever possible. Sometimes it’s just not reasonable to drive 20min for something that costs $5.00 so I choose the new Deep River WorstMarine Express. These guys are fantastic, in every respect. I find what I need quickly, get it at Defender prices and support the local stores. (All the staff are from town). If they don’t have what I need, they get it and they get it fast. The service is great and the staff are smart enough to say “I don’t know” instead of giving me some bull#$it answer. I know this is the exception to the rule with WorstMarine but I wanted to point it out. 

As far as spending the profits of the WestMarine Corporation, they do a lot for the community and I have seen it first hand. They have a program for kids to barrow lifejackets, epirbs to rent at a great discount, waterfront clean-up projects, local clean-water education programs, educational programs on products they sell and other such things. Defender does many of the same things, including donating boats to fire departments and rescue teams but not free education. Just food for thought….


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

*New CEO, New Policy*

Looks like the new CEO at West Marine is making changes!

Look at WM's new 2008 catalog, and their online site. WM says "We Won't Be Beat - Low Price Guarantee"


----------



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

Here is las vegas we have a great west marine, they will match any price. Even while at the stone if I just google the item on my iphone and show them the google shopping screen that shows prices lowest to highest, they always match the lowest.

+1 for me for WM


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

jgaddis said:


> Here is las vegas we have a great west marine, they will match any price.


Heh. I should've tried that with stainless cotter pins a week ago. Get this:
1/8" x 1", Home Depot: 12 cents/ea.
3/32" x 1", Mike's Marine: 8 cents/ea.
3/32" x 1", West Marine: *50* cents/ea. 
Like I said earlier: I like our local WM, and they've treated us _very_ well, but ya gotta watch out.

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SemiJIM-

Please check the cotter pins with a magnet... good marine-grade stainless is austentitic and non-magnetic in nature. Cheaper, non-marine grades of stainless are generally magnetic.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

WEST has changed their price matching policy both on line and in the stores. 
A good thing and kudos to the new CEO. 
They are still overpriced so you should always shop the web and know what things are worth before you walk in there.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hopefully, they'll get their prices in the stores in-line and we won't have to come in armed with a piece of paper to get the street retail prices on stuff..


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Today for the first time I visited Fawcetts in Annapolis. If anyone wants to complain about high prices at WM, they really need to visit that store to understand what high means    I guess you pay for location.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Hopefully, they'll get their prices in the stores in-line and we won't have to come in armed with a piece of paper to get the street retail prices on stuff..


I agree with you.

It's like going grocery shopping at stores that use discount cards, that will give you the discounted price only if you have one of their cards. Why don't they get rid of the card, and just sell you the product at the price you're going to get it at anyway with the card? I know they like tracking people's purchases, but they can still do that without a card. The only reason people use those cards is for the lower price, and it's not buying the store any loyality...people tend to go where the prices are lower for the same product.

If WM will honor other companies lower price including shipping, they should just lower prices from the get go. What WM is doing is a good start, and in time maybe what they do will get even better.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*West Marine*

I was in the Sausalito WM store a while back and witnessed an employee give a customer a brand new foul weather jacket in exchange for a very well worn jacket. He was in the process of paying for a purchase when he mentioned he was dissappointed in the condition of his 1 year old (yeah, right) jacket. No receipt, or questions asked, just lots of smiles all around. I was impressed.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

goldsailor said:


> I was in the Sausalito WM store a while back and witnessed an employee give a customer a brand new foul weather jacket in exchange for a very well worn jacket. He was in the process of paying for a purchase when he mentioned he was dissappointed in the condition of his 1 year old (yeah, right) jacket. No receipt, or questions asked, just lots of smiles all around. I was impressed.


Sears built their reputation for Craftsmen tools the same way, except they want a receipt...which I have no problem providing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, most Sears stores don't require a receipt... they do require the tool to have the clearly distinguishable "Craftsman" logo on it though.


JiffyLube said:


> Sears built their reputation for Craftsmen tools the same way, except they want a receipt...which I have no problem providing.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Speaking of foulies: End of last season WM advertised a sale on their low-end foulies. The Admiral and I were in the market for bibs. Closest store to us swore they'd have what we wanted in stock. They did for The Admiral, but not for me. So they gave me the higher-end bibs for the sale price on the low-end ones. That's what I call good customer service! (Btw: They kept me dry and warm, but not too warm, and were so comfortable I literally forgot I was wearing them.)

Jim


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*More good news / bad news from WM*

Hello,

Since this thread won't die I might as well as two more anecdotes:

#1. Last year I went to the big spring sale. I had a few items I wanted to get. While there I wandered around looking at the clearance stuff. Wow, they had a nice foul weather jacket for $50, marked down from $150. Ok. I'll take that. Then I saw a pair of bibs that matched the jacket. List price was $200, they were marked down to $19! Unfortunately, they didn't have my size outside in the tent, but an employee went inside and got the right size for me. That was nice. What was even nicer was when I got home I realized that the pants were an even more expensive set, and they still charged me $19.

I have only worn the pants twice (I'm mostly a fair weather sailer) but they were warm and dry.

#2 I lost my mooring pick up stick (I forgot to get it before the mooring was pulled for the winter). So I head to WM to get a replacement. None in stock. I also needed some fuel fittings. None in stock. I could order the parts, but if I have to order and wait, I will buy from a cheaper place. For ME, WM is only useful if they have the stuff I want to buy.

Barry


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

SEMIJim and BarryL, so now we know why WM has to charge alot more for their stuff. Someone gotta pay for those items.  Just kidding 
You guys are lucky to have a WM store nearby. Nearest one for me is 12hours time zone away.


----------



## sail268 (Dec 3, 2006)

*west marine*

West marine will match Defender's price. I do it all the time.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

Treat them like a Radio Shack. Go only when you absolutely have to.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Actually, most Sears stores don't require a receipt... they do require the tool to have the clearly distinguishable "Craftsman" logo on it though.


You're right. It's the non Craftsmen tools that they require a receipt.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But the non-Craftsman tools usually don't have any warranty worth spit. 


JiffyLube said:


> You're right. It's the non Craftsmen tools that they require a receipt.


----------



## recycle (May 6, 2008)

*West Marine*

I bought everything from Defender this year. They were very helpful and the pricing is much better than West Marine.
West Marine seems to carry more floaty things to tow behind your boat than actual boat stuff.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> But the non-Craftsman tools usually don't have any warranty worth spit.


It doesn't matter if it's a Craftsmen tool or not, Sears will replace it if you bought it from Sears. I've bought some Makita tools from Sears over the years (those are good power tools), and I took them back for replacement. The reason for the replacements was because of neglect caused by my workers, not from the tools not holding up to normal use. Sears replaced one of my 1/2 HP electric drills 'two' times, no questions asked.


----------



## SantaAna12 (Apr 15, 2008)

*West Marine...quality service.*

I agree, WM has excellent customer service. That is the reason I shop there, it certainly isnt the pricing.
Years back, when Port Supply pricing meant something, I finished a small job and while in another marine store saw one of the same items (outboard bracket) for 20% less than my Port Supply price! It was an eye opener, but a good wake up for me. I now make it a point to shop far and wide. I would like to make a counterpoint to the commercial-oriented comment made earlier: if you can find a way to get Port Supply pricing: go for it!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to admit today I bought from another place, instead of WM because of price. The other place was closer than WM, and I already knew WM's price. I was looking for 10/2 tinned duplex wire, and a 10amp circuit breaker. WM wanted $2.99 a foot for the Ancor wire, and $25.00 for the Ancor breaker. The other place had Ancor wire too, but they also had wire from another manufacturer that was considerable cheaper...$1.43 per foot, and $14.57 for the breaker (not Ancor). I asked the man behind the desk what was the difference between Ancor wire and the other manufacturer (besides price), and he told me that the only difference was Ancor wire has thinner strands that make up the wire, making it a little more flexible. For $1.43 per foot I can deal with a slightly stiffer wire! I forget the price on their Ancor wire, but I imagine it was probably as expensive as WM's. I'm beginning to think when it comes to 'some things', it's the manufacturers of the products they use that makes WM look expensive


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JiffyLube-

The thinner strands are part of what make good marine grade wire good marine grade wire. Thinner strands are more resistant to work hardening and fatigue. Sometimes it is worth paying a bit more for the right stuff.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> JiffyLube-
> 
> The thinner strands are part of what make good marine grade wire good marine grade wire. Thinner strands are more resistant to work hardening and fatigue. Sometimes it is worth paying a bit more for the right stuff.


I would agree with you sailingdog, but double the price is kinda steep for me.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

*Real Experience*

So, today - I was able to get the electronics I wanted to outfit "Hello Gorgeous" with that give me flexibility, peace of mind, and most importantly security with the the type of sailing I do and the level I consider myself at. What you are about to see is not a reflection of anything but what I consider building a system that should last a good 5 years and therefore I consider it an investment. What you should get out of this, is that indeed West Marine is striving to actually live up to its marketing, and that they do it the no hassle way.

So today I spend 4 hours surfing Sailnet, Defender, and Fisheries Supply websites (as well as West Marine). I made an excel spreadsheet of all that I wanted - and did a price comparison between all suppliers.

Sailnet was #1 in the lowest prices.
Defender #2 
Fisheries - not a single lowest price item
West Marine not a single lowest item.

I attach copy of a gif image (some items may be obscured) of what I basically used and the items I was after:









It was obvious, that Sailnet was the lowest overall as you can see by the sum of the total purchase if I bought all there. Defender was second, Fisheries third even with them not selling the RNS Software, and West Marine last.

But, I went to West Marine. First, its closest to my boat. Second, they know who I am and always have a nice greeting for me (like "did you get a haircut I remember your hair down to your neck")...Third, they usually have what I want in stock when it comes to high price electronics. The only de-railment was that their list prices were incredibly higher than anyone - will their "Match Competitors Price Guarantee" live up to the hype?

I was greeted warmly and then when asked what I could be helped with - whipped out 6 pages of printouts. I specifically asked do you have it in stock and will you honor the competitive prices, and will I still get my new boat owners discount on top of the price match?

The answer was yes, yes, and yes.

In fact the above spreadsheet, I got everything less the St70 and the backbone kit for the NMEA 2000 (which they would have to order) plus an additional E-120 display for only 11K and some change. And if you look at the spreadsheet - their (WM) costs from the website and catalog without the additional E-120 would of been almost 15K.

Best part of all, it was literally NO HASSLE. No going from website to website and spending hours for them to confirm. They gave me what was the best price I could find regardless - and did I mention the new boat owner discount on top of the best price on every item.

I was told by the sales person that worked with me, that it was there intention to become competitive, and that in the last month alone they have dropped 4000 items prices. But because they have share holders to answer to - its a two year plan to get there. But, in the meantime they mean what they say when its a competitive match (unless its an obvious below wholesale price).

That was my experience with West Marine. Yes, I could of shopped Defender, Sailnet, etc... quite honestly if I am gonna splash that kinda cash down on something - I want the goods in my hand when the exchange takes place. And, I hate mail-ordering, as I am never home and live at a place where they would never find me anyways (then there is the product delayed - like Amazon, Sharper Image - 120 days later nothing). So, this is why I am glad West Marine is local, and they are the big guy.

I know there is alot of bashing that goes with WM as obviously by the research I did - every item was higher (in some cases ridiculously so) - but my first hand experience - was good, they matched without question and I walked away not only feeling like I saved some bucks (and instant gratification) - but I also know I saved some bucks...

Product reviews and system installation instructions / experiences will follow in another post at a later date...


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know if this was mentioned before - one of the other reasons I'll often pay higher prices at WM is that they've made the investment in my local community. They hire locally, they use local resources (space, construction, etc.), pay taxes in my state, offer free classes locally, etc. I'm excited about the re-adoption of the price matching policy.

BTW, Jody - wow! Nice stuff! I'm sure Alex will want some of the footage from that camera


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

My previous 4 boats were all fitted with WM purchases !! I fly to US for work very often, and little time to shop around. I call them overseas in advance, place the order with my credit card. Then, weeks later, I just stop by the store, my stuffs are packed and ready to go. I can't remember a mistaken delivery, but remember a mast booth I ordered the wrong size, then went to WM and returned the item 2 years later for refunds, and no question at all. Simply amazing ! I might have spent almost 100K over last 15 years for me and friends, and although they don't have the best price, I feel very confortable with the service. I did try Defender and some others, they told wouldn't accept my purchase because I'm an allien, and not an american citzen. I do respect their decision, but frankly, if you're not able to identify a good customer, how can you be a good provider ? I'm not willing to make deals with stupid people, and too busy educating my own kids. I'm a big WM fan, and make my purchases mostly out of Palo Alto, Ft Lauderdale and Sausalito. I've made good friends there through years, that knows and respect me. Basic !


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

recycle said:


> I bought everything from Defender this year. They were very helpful and the pricing is much better than West Marine.
> West Marine seems to carry more floaty things to tow behind your boat than actual boat stuff.


Are you certain you're not conflating West Marine with (Power) Boater's World? (I actually suggested to a salesdroid at Boater's World that they re-name the chain "Power Boater's World," being as they seemed to have next to nothing of interest to anybody _but_ power boaters. She seemed offended by the suggestion.)

West Marine _does_ carry "floaty things" and clothes and the like, but they also carry no end of Real Stuff.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

labatt said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before - one of the other reasons I'll often pay higher prices at WM is that they've made the investment in my local community. They hire locally, they use local resources (space, construction, etc.), pay taxes in my state, offer free classes locally, etc.


That is generally my exact philosophy, too. Usually, given the choice, I'll go with small, independently-owned specialty store; then chain store with local presence, then Internet. But even I sometimes violate my own policies. Case in point: The GPS/chartplotter/sonar for our boat. The Admiral put her foot down (and it was her money), so... I found the absolute lowest price I could find from a reputable on-line seller and went with it. We're talkin' $600 vs. $1000.

Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do 

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

artbyjody said:


> I know there is alot of bashing that goes with WM as obviously by the research I did - every item was higher (in some cases ridiculously so) ...


As some of you may know from reading another thread: I'm considering the purchase of a Delta 10 kg for our boat. Just to see what I'm looking at, price-wise, I did a bit of superficial research this morning. I found the lowest price at West Marine, believe it or not.

Jim


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Man o man I nearly bit the head off of a WM salesman the other day.. went in to buy a replacement handle for the Igloo - package of 2 for $23! Right next to it was a new igloo on sale with the same handles for yes.. you got it $23! 

He actually expected me to buy the new one.. 

Bought the handle - at Defender for $5. 

I like WM for a lot of things - thier prices however suk.. So I always plan.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SEMI...That's funny...cause it is a MAP item and everybody has to *advertise* it at above 172.99 which is West's price. Actually if you put it in your shopping cart at Defender...the price is $154!! The same thing does NOT happen at West...higher as usual.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am glad to see that WM has re-instated the price match policy. During the absence of said policy, I needed to replace a Beckson porthole which was broken. WM wanted list +10%, defender was less than list, sailnet 5% below Defender. Since I enjoy the sailnet forums, I ordered my port from them. They charged me 14 dollars shipping. Those of you who are familiar with Beckson ports may know that a polycarbonate port, with screen, in the 5x8 size, weighs about 10 ounces. Put that in a box, send it UPS ground anywhere in the USA, and your actual shipping cost is about 3 bucks! In the past, I have used Defender and been charged the actual UPS cost. But now with the price match program, I can go back to supporting the local WM. I don't go to other local boat stores, because I once asked an employee where they had their line, and he did not know what I meant. He asked what it was used for, and I told him I wanted to replace a worn line on my boom vang. Talk about a blank look! When I finally asked for rope, I found they only stocked pre-made dock lines! Typically, in this area, if it doesn't have an outboard and rod holders, it can't possibly be a boat! West Marine is the only game in town, other than the St Louis Sailing Center, which has even higher prices, and an arrogance to match!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Don - I'm surprised about the line. Most of the West's I've visited have a bunch of spools on a rack at the back of their stores with all sorts of line.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> SEMI...That's funny...cause it is a MAP item and everybody has to *advertise* it at above 172.99 which is West's price. Actually if you put it in your shopping cart at Defender...the price is $154!! The same thing does NOT happen at West...higher as usual.


Ah hah. Well, like I said: It was a superficial check. (Basically: Hit "Google Shopping," and checked a couple on-line resellers specifically.) Didn't think to try putting anything in a shopping cart anywhere.

Jim


----------



## Golfdad91 (Jan 30, 2014)

West marine is like the US Government, not the best just better than all the rest.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Golfdad91 said:


> West marine is like the US Government, not the best just better than all the rest.


Not bloody likely.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I went on line to look at their batteries. The website does not have any "cheap" flooded batteries, but you can buy a $10,000 lithium battery!


----------



## Golfdad91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry not to insult but I coach basketball and I always think my team is better than yours.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

sailortjk1 said:


> I like the original poster use West for the convenience.
> This is my most recent gripe.
> 
> Here in the Midwest, we are in the height of boat work season.
> ...


My local West Marine closes at 6pm every weekday evening. Makes it almost impossible to buy something I need during the week, for the next weekend's sailing. Instead I buy it on Saturday on the way to the boat, from Svendsen's.

I can't believe it isn't worth opening until 7pm, even if it means opening an hour later in the morning. It would surely be the busiest hour of the day.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MarkSF said:


> My local West Marine closes at 6pm every weekday evening. Makes it almost impossible to buy something I need during the week, for the next weekend's sailing. Instead I buy it on Saturday on the way to the boat, from Svendsen's.
> 
> I can't believe it isn't worth opening until 7pm, even if it means opening an hour later in the morning. It would surely be the busiest hour of the day.


I used to work part-time at West Marine like many cruisers. I don't understand their issues either.

That said, in many stores the Port Supply trade first thing in the morning can make or break the day.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Supposedly the new CEO made his rep running the online business for REI. I guess that's why he thinks the stores don't need to be open. But if I'm going to go on line -- and I have to with West Marine's hours -- I can get it a LOT cheaper elsewhere. 

I've also noticed the entire staff has turned over at my local store. That can't be a good sign...


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

This post was DUG UP from 2008, Has anybody seen anything change for the better? some stores had their hours changed but as far as sales prices and customer service has it become a better place to shop?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Haven't seen much improvement in their prices socal, I usually go to Orange Engine Parts for filters, hoses, and such.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

jsaronson said:


> I went on line to look at their batteries. The website does not have any "cheap" flooded batteries, but you can buy a $10,000 lithium battery!


Stores can not generally speaking ship a lead battery thru normal means of shipping, IE fed ex/ground, ups, usps etc. Truck yes. so many items like lead batteries may get left off of web sites where it is assumed one will be having the items shipped to you.

A $10K lithium battery is not the most expensive item in there system. IIRC it is a stainless Lewmar anchor at something close to $250K, will take 8-10 months for Lewmar to build it, and they want 50% up front as I recall too. Same terms as is on Lewmars website for the same anchor.........must not have a 2500 lb anchor in stock at all times eh! LOLOL

marty


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to call it WorstMarine just due to the price variation alone compared to Defender and the like. Yet, at the same I marvel at the fact that I am standing in a store dedicated to nothing other than boats in the heart of Chicago, 2 blocks from an Apple Store. I cant even fathom the rent for that location.

So, despite their prices I want nothing other than them to be as prosperous as possible. They do have some mindbogling deals if you wander in at the right moment which is strange. We bought 2 sets of decent Gill follies and a couple waterproof bags during a flash sale for grandtotal of $150. I actually asked the clerk if it was an error and he shrugged.

The more marine outlets, the merrier I say.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

First, I try to give my own marina, which has a very limited chandlery, some business. Their prices are very high, but it makes sense. For inventory that would fit in my living room, it costs about $100 grand to stock. That money is just sitting there, with low turnover. If we didn't support it, they would be happy to close it up. Needing a couple of gallons of oil now, or a filter, or an o-ring, is worth it to me. They even stock brands based partially upon their tenant's motors.

West Marine is one of my go-to suppliers as well. By comparison, the inventory in the Newport store has to be ten plus million. Maybe more. While they are pricey, they have a huge advantage over Defender (who I also use), as I can go see the part or product before I buy it. While the floor staff has mixed reputation, you can often find some help. When I need to order a part, they've always been extraordinarily helpful to locate the right number and call me when its in. Finally, when my wife has me in a holding pattern for an hour, their is little more I like to do than wander the isles of WM. Browsing Defender's website isn't the same.

As for pricing, WM's approach drives me nuts, but it must work for them. I swear, they do not expect you to pay full price. Sales are routine and discount codes for club members are constant. Free shipping offers are nearly to be expected near all holidays and commissioning/decommissioning seasons. I also get $10 coupons in the mail routinely, based upon my order volume. It's a loyalty program. They seem to price high for the person that needs something now! I have to admit that they probably should. That's providing a value for having tens of millions in inventory waiting down the street. If you don't need it now, you can always get a better price from WM than sticker.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Our store holds a military appreciation weekend about once each quarter with many items selling at or near wholesale. Available to vets and active duty. I thinks that 's pretty cool.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> First, I try to give my own marina, which has a very limited chandlery, some business.


If it's big they'll buy stuff from Port Supply, Paxton, and Messco. If they are small as you say it is likely that they stock entirely from Port Supply which means West Marine.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

CLOSECALL said:


> Our store holds a military appreciation weekend about once each quarter with many items selling at or near wholesale. Available to vets and active duty. I thinks that 's pretty cool.


That will be april 23 and 24 this year.

Locally here, local stores have 2-3 places also to buy supplies from, port supply, fisheries for the main two. Some if big enough per say will buy direct from the manufacture. or ship in from an online supplier.

At the end of the day, one must decide, do I go online with potentially no help in getting what I want. Go local with a higher potential to get help, see the product, get local return etc. no right or wrong, just what works best for you!

I've bought a lot from both Fisheries, WM, and another place in Everett when my boat was up there. All have served me well for purpose needed.

marty


----------

